# coonhound????



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

any1 on here have coonhounds......i really like the look of them but i have never seen one in th flesh :sad:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

We meet one on our walk, Lovely looking dog, VERY fast plays very much like my two. Seems to be always on the go. I will get pictures next time i see her


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I think they are meant to be rare here? I've never met one in the uk but met my first Tree walking coonhound when I was in america :lol: lovely dog, mad as an hatter though


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I looked to rescue a coonhound a couple of years ago. The lady went into the kennel, put a lead on it, walked out of the kennel and handed the lead to me and I was immediately dragged for about 20 yards as this dog instantly caught a scent and RAN, forgetting/not caring I was attached to the other end of the lead! :lol:

Obviously, I did not take the dog home!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Never seen one in the flesh either, but rude people from the USA often leave comments about my dobe being a black and tan coonhound because he has ears and a tail  If you compare the two breeds, they're nothing alike in structure and appearance! Just colour. Its like saying a dobe is a rottie!


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

I've only ever met one. He was 9 months old (I think) and came to our surgery to be castrated in hopes of calming him down....watching his recovery process, I doubt it worked! He totally bypassed the sleepy stage and went straight back to bouncing off the kennels walls. 
I really wanted to see him come back for his post-op check but unfortunately I was ops nurse that day. 

I don't know much about this breed but I'd guess they have quite high exercise requirements.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shadowrat said:


> Never seen one in the flesh either, but rude people from the USA often leave comments about my dobe being a black and tan coonhound because he has ears and a tail  If you compare the two breeds, they're nothing alike in structure and appearance! Just colour. Its like saying a dobe is a rottie!


It's funny you say that, there was someone on another forum with a black and tan coonhound saying he'd never own a dobe if they banned cropping and docking because they don't look like dobes


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL! I've heard that one before too, although I can see how people could see the resemblance:










Looks just like my dobe, right??


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

HMMMMMMmmmmm! (Scratches head thoughtfully.) 

Have your dobes had a partial ear crop, then???? Maybe those Dobes are anorexic rotties, they do look like models or....

GOT IT!!! Your dogs are those Mini Pinschers who've been training for the Olympics by taking HGH.

(Scratches head; removes splinters from fingers.)


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

they do seem abit hypo...i just think they look really sopy, but are so quick and on the ball when it comes to following a scent.

i dont think i would ever own 1

just wondered if any1 actually did own one


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

does that mean no1 has one :/


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

I dont have one, but am very familiar with the breed. They are super, super, dogs. There is a guy who lives near us who hunts his and every once in a while we wake up to one on our property. Every one that we have dealt with has been a total sweetheart, super with our dogs, very easy to handle. 

They are obviously prey driven dogs, but not fanatical about it. They are more scent driven really than catch and kill driven if that makes sense. Their job is to find, chase, and tree the raccoon, and alert the hunter, so theyre not necessarily the type that will try to eat the family cat like some other prey driven dogs. 
That said, raccoons can be formidable opponents, and coonhounds are not easily deterred either. 
They do need a good bit of exercise, but once the have exercised they chill out nicely. Not a on the go all the time type at all.
They can be independent and are not biddable in the way a GSD or retriever might be, but they are *very* smart, problem solver dogs. Bored and alone, they are excellent at finding ways to entertain themselves that generally include lots of headaches for the owner.

They have a LOUD distinctive bay. It is really something to hear them going at it on a hunt. Im not sure how much I would like to live with that though....!

I think theyre beautiful dogs, I love their functional structure and easy going nature. Neat dogs.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I don't own one of these beautiful dogs but thought this blog might make you smile, some lovely, humorous photos of an English Coonhound named Maddie:

MADDIE THE COONHOUND


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Coonhouds are from the same lineage as bloodhounds and there is some fantastic info about owning a bloodhound. They are higher energy than my two, mine need a good couple of hours a day exercise with mental stimulation but for the most part sleep this isn't true of coonhounds by the looks of it they may need more. 
When I was getting mine scent hounds I researched beagles alongside because the scent drive is similar and they are built for the same purpose.
BLOODHOUNDS: WELCOME! I found it quite accurate about living with any scent hound. 
These dogs (like mine) are built for purpose and that is to hunt.They aren't built to run alongside horses/people but go find and bay when they do (like mine). If you don't provide them with mental stimulation (as most beagle owners will tell you) they will start to hunt scents in the house. Snuffling under sofas, digging cushions, carpet etc. Don't think oh with a bit of training they won't do it not my dogs. It's more about prevention kongs, walks etc but it's a learning curve. 
Walking them for 3 hours on a playing field, pavement etc just isn't enough it's the smell of undergrowth, moors, woodland that they need. 
Baying, is loud really loud. Have a look through youtube you'll find videos. It isn't like barking more like howling. They do it when they have caught a scent but as pack animals they are prone to anxiety when you leave so they howl then constantly. It is trainable but the process isn't quick and you might well end up with some grumpy neighbours. They also are prone to boredom barking I am currently training mine to not bark at things going past the window.
The joys of owning a coonhound - YouTube
Like mine they are escape artists the need to get into and find more is huge. If they are bored they will make their own fun if this means breaking out to look for rabbits so be it. I ignore a lot of the how to dog proof your garden because I simply don't let them run about alone. I have seen the less athletic of my two scale 3 5ft dry stone walls in a row. Reading about coonhounds it sounds similar, it can be terrifying especially with busy roads about.
Some might be okay with cats, D is fine but E definitely isn't. The prey drive instinct means I don't trust mine around small fluffies even small dogs I keep an eye on. The prey drive isn't the same as I have heard with bull terriers where they can see a flash of something and they are off, it needs to be nearish for them to be interested. 
I have posted in here some of the mistakes I have made with scenthounds if you want a dig about. 
Recall seems to vary with coonhounds, I would definitlly invest lots of time on training recall and lead skills from an early age. 
If none of this puts you off spend an afternoon with someone who has one through the breed clubs. I think scent hounds are lovely dogs but not for everyone. They make fantastic pets they are gentle loving and want to be near you in the house and always want cuddles. 
Another person who is good to PM is cravensmum she has a couple of foxhounds. 
They are quite rare I found most of my info about mine from ringing around talking to breeders etc. Breed rescue I find is a good place to start because they aren't selling anything and know why coonhounds will get rehomed. 
Best of luck!


----------



## emily2133524 (Sep 2, 2012)

i have a coonhound in the uk, looks like im the only person, been looking everywhere for another one. its a shame because the breed as excellent. imported her from cyprus


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

emily2133524 said:


> i have a coonhound in the uk, looks like im the only person, been looking everywhere for another one. its a shame because the breed as excellent. imported her from cyprus


i would love to see some photos


----------



## emily2133524 (Sep 2, 2012)

this is her.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

I sometimes wonder if I was mis-sold maddie as she constantly has her nose to the gound lol.

I always thought they were shorter and more like a basset hound shape, from the above pic I can see how people can get them mixed up with dobes at a glance


----------



## emily2133524 (Sep 2, 2012)

i took a better one last night. she looks a bit gormless as she was sleepy, from what i know there are 3 black and tan coonhound including mine, another female called Gladys and one male. my female is Celeste. which is latin meaning heavenly


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dober said:


> I looked to rescue a coonhound a couple of years ago. The lady went into the kennel, put a lead on it, walked out of the kennel and handed the lead to me and I was immediately dragged for about 20 yards as this dog instantly caught a scent and RAN, forgetting/not caring I was attached to the other end of the lead! :lol:
> 
> Obviously, I did not take the dog home!


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I went to see my rescue and he dragged me along for 2 hours.....hmy:hmy:

Should have taken a leaf out of your book lol!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw a lovely coonhound in rescue not long ago. I love them personally, my OH finds the breed name offensive though so could never have one


----------



## emsN1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi! Does any one know of any UK Bluetick Coonhound breeders? They seem to be really rare on this side of the pond but my partner and I would love one! I did see a couple of old postings in UK Pets 4 Homes and puppies were surprisingly inexpensive - around £250-£300 ... does this seem right? We are not looking for pedigree. Any advice would be a real help! :001_smile:


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say do lots and lots of research. If you can't go walking with a coonhound meet lots of other scent hounds just to get a feel for some of their quirks. 
You might find the posts by cravensmum interesting training her foxhounds she can also give you the details of foxhound rescue the lady who runs it has lots of info and if you aren't necessarily looking for a type of dog she might be able to help you find a large scenthound. As for th 200 dog online... if its too good to be true it usually is. Going to see some of these too good to be true dogs can be more upsetting. 
Word of warning I love scent hounds but they do kind of take over your life.


----------



## Ditzydaisy (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I'm glad to say I have a treeing walker coonhound in the uk, originally from Georgia. I can also confirm they are mad as hatters. Shes hectic, will run for ever, she snuggles well, bit of a clutz but adorable.


----------



## Camryn (May 31, 2018)

Sorry I’m a bit late to the party, I have a redbone coonhound mix puppy, he’s half or more coonhound. He’s the most precious thing in the world


----------



## Pam Phillips (Jun 20, 2018)

I have met the breed, a breeder of the Black/Tan Coonhounds was at an eye testing sessions in Cheshire that I took Chodsky pes to


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Black and Tan Coonhounds have just been recognised by the Kennel Club. From the photos I've seen they look like unexaggerated Bloodhounds with not as much loose skin.


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

My friend has one, she is a lovely dog. But loud! The coon is very recognisable, also needs plenty of exercise and many can't be trusted off lead as if they get a scent they are off!


----------



## Karazorel141 (Aug 16, 2018)

American here. I know I am late to the party, but I would like to help by adding some clarification. *SORRY IT IS LONG. I JUST WANT TO HELP!*

First, the Black and Tan is only _one _member of this scenthound subfamily. There are six
more kinds of coonhound and all are recognized by the AKC. The others are the Redbone, the English (also called the Redtick) the Plott, the Leopard Hound, the Bluetick, and the Walker. All of them are from the Southeast and they actually have been around for a long time: a lot of the high falutin' fools who ran the AKC a century ago ignored working and hunting breeds of the South and it is only now that they have gotten around to them at last. They have spread out of the Southeast and some are used by Fish and Wildlife to track wild animals.

Second, _none of them were ever bred to hunt as a lordling's kennel dog. American hunters do not have that tradition with only one exception, Virginia foxhunters. _Your typical Southern hunter of the past and present owns a pickup truck with a Confederate bumper sticker. He does not wear tweed unless it is to his Mama's 75th birthday party in Atlanta or Sunday in church in winter. He wears camouflage from Army surplus stores and uses swamp mud as bug repellant. He likes guns. A lot. He listens to Tim McGraw, Carrie Underwood, and old Lynyrd Skynrd tunes, in that order. He considers upperclass fox hunters of the UK wimps: "they ain't never got to hunt nothin' that fights back an' they cheat with them gamekeepers later by raisin' critters to shoot 'em!!" (Imagine this last bit with the voice of Mater from Cars and remember that the forests and swamps are huger than what a titled British lord owns and his perspective makes total sense.)

Coonhounds were bred to hunt either separately or in packs; in the field they do either, depending on what they seek. Like all American hunting breeds, after the hunt, they would go home, get a bath, get a little taste of what master just hunted for supper, and be a part of the family. (Still true: Mr. Coonhound will happily yowl loudly every time he hears the yellow schoolbus roll up to the driveway: the children are HOOOME!! He reacts the same way when their father gets out the GPS transmitter for his collar, because that also means it is time to boogie-huntin' time! After the hunt of course is the customary hosing down, since Mr. Coonhound is covered in mud and swamp goo: a toweling of the face will reveal Swamp Thing to have eyes.) His ruthlessness in the field never translates to his home. He will even let the baby tug on his huge ears. He insists the vacuum cleaner is an evil demon he must protect Junior from. He is terrified of thunder. He adores his squeaky cheeseburger toy and getting his picture taken. He will be a happy pooch indeed being fitted with an outfit for Halloween that makes him look like Yoda: children pet him and give him rock candy on this day. Doggy heaven!

Third, the name itself is a misnomer because they actually will and do hunt animals much bigger than a raccoon. The list includes squirrels, wild hogs, cougars, foxes, fisher cats (really big member of the weasel family the size of a cocker spaniel) skunks, lost human hikers, and bears...black bears and more recently the grizzly, since the big lumbering behemoth is repopulating Montana. That is why Fish and Wildlife love them.) They are favorites for boar hunting: feral pigs are not native to the USA and damage the environment. And they have sharp tusks. The hounds are released with transmitters on the collar and kevlar vests. The hunters follow on foot with guns, Bowie knives, and walkie talkies. The coonhounds trap the pig, an APBT or Am Bulldog in a kevlar vest is sent out to hold it down and protect master and the other dogs, and hours later the beast has been made into sausages, ribs, hams, and chitlins. (Whether you squirm because pit bulls are involved or hunting is involved keep in mind the pit is one of a tiny handful of breeds alive that won't back down when an angry 200 lb boar charges at them and tries to kill them: it is a direct descendant of the Alaunt. So is the Am. Bulldog. To a Southern hunter it looks like the dudes at DEFRA are going to be in a pickle in the future when wild boars are scarfing down everything in the villages and farms and find out the most easily attained breed to scare the poo out of the piggies is a banned breed!)

Fourth, background: all breeds of Coonhound except the Plott Hound derive in varying percentages from Am. Foxhounds, English Foxhounds, Bloodhounds, Welsh Hounds, Harrier, Beagle, local mutts, and the Grande Bleu de Gascogne. All but the mutts were imported to America after 1784. A lot of plantation owners wanted to use them for foxhunting, but the European breeds were not well adapted to the terrain or beasts that did not go to ground: porcupines were their kryptonite, skunks worse, and bears climbed trees. Some were reluctant swimmers. Others were no match for an angry mauling cougar or gator. Changes had to be made. The dogs had to become faster and not easily intimidated by animals that fought back violently. They had to swim. They had to yowl loudly so the hunter could hear where they were going and follow on foot to get dinner. They had to have good noses. They had to hunt in either total darkness or in daylight. That is still how they work today.

Last, as pets they MUST be trained. Not doing this is a bad idea because they can smell scents over a mile away and they are hounds. Smells are their whole world. They can scale a six foot fence with no problem and need a tall one so they do not wind up three towns over snarfling the ground in the middle of the square at 3 am. They are much bigger than beagles and need to be taught to heel: they don't mature until late and don't understand they are huge and will topple Grandma like a bowling pin in their joy of seeing her... not good if Grandma has brittle bones or a cane. They have to learn "no." They must learn the garbage is not more yummy things to eat and they have to learn to come when called. They must never be allowed off leash unless in a fenced area. They are not good with cats because they chase them and skunks spray them all the time.

But they are very soft hearted. They only have eyes for you. They will lick you to pieces with kisses and will yowl loudest when left out of the family fun. They will play games with the kids and little boys will find a willing rugby player. They will go biking with you and it is no mistake that Disney's Goofy is a black and tan: think of floppy ears waving in the wind as a coonhound rides shotgun in the sidecar with his master on the motorcycle, helmet and doggles included. They love chasing squirrels, birds, even radio control BB-8s and if the dog is a Redbone a swimming pool is a playground: they swim as well as Labs. They all can be bribed with bacon-clicker training works very well. They live over 12 years. Why nobody is flying to Memphis and hiring a car to pick up a pooch in Tennessee, I do not know, but I am sure anyone who does is a lucky man.


----------

